# Dischem organic cotton



## dannler

Hey guys, so after some research i found that people uses organic cotton from dischem straight out of the bag. so i went to dischem and bought me a bag.

I took my evod coil appart and replaced the sillia with the cotton...
Not to much and also not to little.
When i put the juice onto the cotton i waited a while for the cotton to fully absorb the juice. Then i put my tank back up and tried it. Firts i let the coil heat up the juice and i blow it out then i take a hit.

I know cotton have a taste to get used to but with what im getting is alot of vape, muted flavour and then like a irretation on my chest, more like a heartburn feeling at the top end of my chest and i cough alot, short coughs constantly. Even after vaping that feels stays for long. Never had it with the sillica. Anyone had a or heard of a similar encounter? And know why its happening?


----------



## Andre

dannler said:


> Hey guys, so after some research i found that people uses organic cotton from dischem straight out of the bag. so i went to dischem and bought me a bag.
> 
> I took my evod coil appart and replaced the sillia with the cotton...
> Not to much and also not to little.
> When i put the juice onto the cotton i waited a while for the cotton to fully absorb the juice. Then i put my tank back up and tried it. Firts i let the coil heat up the juice and i blow it out then i take a hit.
> 
> I know cotton have a taste to get used to but with what im getting is alot of vape, muted flavour and then like a irretation on my chest, more like a heartburn feeling at the top end of my chest and i cough alot, short coughs constantly. Even after vaping that feels stays for long. Never had it with the sillica. Anyone had a or heard of a similar encounter? And know why its happening?


Different people react differently to different things! For me cotton (organic or not) tastes horrible, but I have no reaction to it other than that. Maybe try to boil it and see if that helps. If not, rather stay with silica or maybe try rayon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

dannler said:


> Hey guys, so after some research i found that people uses organic cotton from dischem straight out of the bag. so i went to dischem and bought me a bag.
> 
> I took my evod coil appart and replaced the sillia with the cotton...
> Not to much and also not to little.
> When i put the juice onto the cotton i waited a while for the cotton to fully absorb the juice. Then i put my tank back up and tried it. Firts i let the coil heat up the juice and i blow it out then i take a hit.
> 
> I know cotton have a taste to get used to but with what im getting is alot of vape, muted flavour and then like a irretation on my chest, more like a heartburn feeling at the top end of my chest and i cough alot, short coughs constantly. Even after vaping that feels stays for long. Never had it with the sillica. Anyone had a or heard of a similar encounter? And know why its happening?


 
very interesting. i have a similar experience with rayon. but it appears to happen more with certain juices. for me rayon and anything with cinnamon makes my chest go whack


----------



## Rob Fisher

I used Dischem Organic cotton balls for a long time till I found Rayon and switched but never had a days issue with it or any side effects. I guess @Andre is correct... different things affect different people in different ways. Bummer because I find cotton and Rayon marvelous in the taste department!


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> very interesting. i have a similar experience with rayon. but it appears to happen more with certain juices. for me rayon and anything with cinnamon makes my chest go whack


 
it may be worth the mention that i have an all year round post nasal drip issue and very shallow breathing. these may all be factors that contribute to my rayon reaction


----------



## Gazzacpt

dannler said:


> Hey guys, so after some research i found that people uses organic cotton from dischem straight out of the bag. so i went to dischem and bought me a bag.
> 
> I took my evod coil appart and replaced the sillia with the cotton...
> Not to much and also not to little.
> When i put the juice onto the cotton i waited a while for the cotton to fully absorb the juice. Then i put my tank back up and tried it. Firts i let the coil heat up the juice and i blow it out then i take a hit.
> 
> I know cotton have a taste to get used to but with what im getting is alot of vape, muted flavour and then like a irretation on my chest, more like a heartburn feeling at the top end of my chest and i cough alot, short coughs constantly. Even after vaping that feels stays for long. Never had it with the sillica. Anyone had a or heard of a similar encounter? And know why its happening?


I get that reaction when I get a dry hit on a cotton wick. With cotton you need to use alot less than you think you need it swells when wet. I always boil my cotton twice aswell. I use a clean pot with distilled water, boil for a few min, rinse boil with fresh distilled water then drain and leave the cotton in a colander to dry. I might be OCD I'm not sure yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> I get that reaction when I get a dry hit on a cotton wick. With cotton you need to use alot less than you think you need it swells when wet. I always boil my cotton twice aswell. I use a clean pot with distilled water, boil for a few min, rinse boil with fresh distilled water then drain and leave the cotton in a colander to dry. I might be OCD I'm not sure yet.


 
OCD for sure bro. but safety first...


----------



## DoubleD

I agree, in my case, I've been using Dove cotton wool for a month now without any issues and now prefer cotton over silica.


----------



## tetrasect

Found a video on this subject the other day, very informative. Seems like not all cotton is made equal:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chef Guest

I know that @yuganp reacts very badly to cotton. I've personally never had an issue with it. But then I've never used it in an evod.

Some people just react differently to different things I guess. Try silica or ekowool. Might help with the irritation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dannler

Do you use the 100% pure cotton from dove? In that blue bag? @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

tetrasect said:


> Found a video on this subject the other day, very informative. Seems like not all cotton is made equal:



FYI. Phil doesn't do videos, he does movies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

I used organic cotton from dischem since if been vaping and loving it all the way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## dannler

Let me boil it and try again, could it be the coil maybe thats burnt? Old?


----------



## VapeSnow

Can be. Im using it in dripper and rta's with no cotton or chemical taste.


----------



## DoubleD

dannler said:


> Do you use the 100% pure cotton from dove? In that blue bag? @DoubleD


 
Thats it yes. Try the boiling method aswell as Gazzacpt suggested and if all fails try out the Rayon or Ecowool, I haven't tried them yet so i cant comment much about it.

It could also be the juice you are using, was that a new juice you were testing or a juice you've been vaping without any problems?


----------



## dannler

Its a vapemob juice, had no problems with it before...can you please maybe just post a picture of the dove cotton bag @DoubleD ? I just want to make sure we are talking about the same cotton...


----------



## DoubleD

Then that rules out the juice, Ive heard great things about VapeMob's Tabc brew  still need to taste their stuff.

Ah sorry bud I dont have the bag any more but you cant go wrong, those blue dove bags are all the same. I'll go buy some more tomorrow and then post a pick for you if that helps.
Try the boiling method tonight so long and keep us updated. Im too lazy to boil mine  but i dont get any negative reactions so i dont have the need to do it but i would recommend you to try it at least though because cotton is easy to come by.


----------



## dannler

I have their papasmurf and candy mint. Cant go wrong with it. 

So i will try the boiling, but how would i know when the coil is finish and klaar?


----------



## VapeSnow

What nic is that juice


----------



## WHeunis

I brought a sleeve of organic "facial cleaning" cotton pads from The Body Shop.

FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!
I did the whole cotton balls, dischem organic, etc. I didn't like those very much. I always got this weird sensation that my lungs were full of powder...

With the pads from TBS, I have no problems, no flavour loss, amazing wicking, and just an all-round good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler

Its 0mg nic..

The body shop hmmm i wonder if we have that here


----------



## rogue zombie

If you're going to go to the Body Shop, be sure to pick up their face wash with seaweed in it.

It's just THE most amazing stuff. Hell, I'd vape it 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dannler

Ha ha! Would you like some wasabi with that? 

Okay so i boiled it insainly alot..and did the whole setup again. Waited a while for the juice to properly soak the cotton. And took the first hit.. So far so good. I dont want to vape to much untill that irritating feeling is gone on my chest. So tomorrow morning i will test it and check if boiling worked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Boiling does wonders to anything.

I need to do this.
I rewicked an EVOD the other day, and while the (juice) flavour was amazing , I kept wondering what was used in producing the cotton. Didn't think to boil it.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Knock knock


----------



## johan

Gazzacpt said:


> Knock knock


 
who's there?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

my phone freaked out last night tapatalk crashed after autotyping. All sorted now and I don't have a good knock knock joke to share

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> my phone freaked out last night tapatalk crashed after autotyping. All sorted now and I don't have a good knock knock joke to share


Lol, so that was a genuine cry to gain entry!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I was a little confused, I must admit 

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Lol, so that was a genuine cry to gain entry!


It was!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

WHeunis said:


> I brought a sleeve of organic "facial cleaning" cotton pads from The Body Shop.
> 
> FRIGGIN AWESOME!!!
> I did the whole cotton balls, dischem organic, etc. I didn't like those very much. I always got this weird sensation that my lungs were full of powder...
> 
> With the pads from TBS, I have no problems, no flavour loss, amazing wicking, and just an all-round good time.


Hey can you please help i just bought a pack from the body shop do u cut the cotton into strips or pull it apart to wick your coil


----------



## ConradS

Are all these organic cottons chemically whitened? Pack says the use hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Gazzacpt

ConradS said:


> Are all these organic cottons chemically whitened? Pack says the use hydrogen peroxide.


Yes its bleached with peroxide which is why I boil the stuff before use.


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> I get that reaction when I get a dry hit on a cotton wick. With cotton you need to use alot less than you think you need it swells when wet. I always boil my cotton twice aswell. I use a clean pot with distilled water, boil for a few min, rinse boil with fresh distilled water then drain and leave the cotton in a colander to dry. I might be OCD I'm not sure yet.


OCD ... correct sir!


----------



## tetrasect

Gazzacpt said:


> Yes its bleached with peroxide which is why I boil the stuff before use.


 
Hydrogen Peroxide (aka Hydrogen Dioxide) decomposes to form water and oxygen so that's no reason to boil it.

Though if you do boil your cotton I hear adding baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) may make it more absorbent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

dr phil said:


> Hey can you please help i just bought a pack from the body shop do u cut the cotton into strips or pull it apart to wick your coil


 
Yup, just cut strips off it as needed.


----------

